# Your favorite Non-Spitfire British fighter?



## Oreo (Aug 28, 2008)

A lot of us would have to say the Spitfire is our favorite WWII fighter from the UK, and if I made a poll with it in there, it would get most of the votes, so I'm leaving it out. Your favorite Non-Spitfire British fighter????


----------



## Oreo (Aug 28, 2008)

Forget this one, I forgot to make the poll-- look for it again


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 30, 2008)

I guess the Hurricane. Pretty nice fighter, light and fast, and it wasn't pulled out of the war for performing badly, it's just the FW 190 was better.


----------

